# Newer-than-newbie questions



## nemodora (Apr 22, 2007)

1) I just bought this tiny plant at the fish store for $4. It's almost 2inches high and looks like 3 blades of grass.
I see all these huge aquarium covered with tons of plants, does it mean it costs hundreds of dollars to get started? (for jus the plants).

2) Where do most people buy their plants?
I wouldnt buy online cuz shipping is too much. I've been to several local fish stores and they all have only a few ugly dead plants. 
Are these plants supposed to be at fish stores or some plant/garden stores?
Anyone knows of a store with large selections in orange county, CA?
THanks.
:bathbaby:


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

In Huntington Beach There is a store on Magnolia and warner, Hongs or Wongs, can't remember, they do carry plants.
Then there is one on Brookhurst and Garfield that also has plants, but you are right to think that it would be expensive if that was the only way to get plants.

Check out the "For Sale or Trade" section, you will find that many times people put together plant packages from their trimmings and sell them for very reasonable prices and just regular mail shipping costs up to around $7

You can also start a thread there asking foa a beginners package for a 10 gallon, or what ever your tank size is and tell them "I have $23 to spend, put together the best package you have for that plus shipping" and you will often get people to do this for that price or lower.

Spend some time looking thru the plantfinder (right under the APC logo at the top on the gold bar)
and get familiar with the plants you want to and can keep, keeping in mind how easy or dificult the plant is, what type lighting, ferts, water params (hard or soft, most like hard) and co2 it needs, then match them to what you can provide and start a list.
That way you can keep out an eye for those plants as they become available for sale and you can get them cheap, sometimes for the cost of shipping, sometimes FREE

SCAPE is you local plant club (Southern Cal Aquatic Plane Enthusiests). Look on their forum here at APC to find out how to join, you will get many free plants from their members and as you get more involved and evolve in the hobby you will find yourself being the one selling / giving plants to noobies.

Hope that helps.

Another thing, ask lots of questions, you will get help here, and go over to SCAPE, they also have a forum on their site (I think) where you will get more local help / plants / friends.

Good luck


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Nemodora. As Goalcreas said, spend some time looking thru the older posts to get an idea of what types of plants you like. Ask lots of questions to see which ones would work in your tank, and what you can do to make your tank more "plant friendly." As for plant sources, keep an eye out in the Swap/Trade shop. The plants offered there by members are healthy and the prices are very good. Plus, you know exactly what you're buying so you can see what their requirements are.

SCAPE would be a good local resource for you. Members can tell you which LFS in OC they prefer for both fish and plants. Since everybody is local it's easy to purchase/sell/trade plants as well. Check out the SCAPE section in this forum or http://socalaquascapers.com/forum/index.php .


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :mrgreen:

Why not take a look at our "For Sale/Trade forum". This is a great place to get low cost plants, sometimes for free (cost of shipping only). You will get much healtier plants and larger quanitys then at your LFS.


----------



## nemodora (Apr 22, 2007)

Thankyou for all the replies. I guess it's been confirmed that it's an expensive hobby. Hehe.

It's because I was looking at the gallery here and I saw all those big tanks that people have that are packed with plants. So I calculated, 3 blades of grass = $4. A whole aquarium covered with grass would probably be a few hundreds. So I was wondering if they really bought all those plants to start with or do they just bought a few and wait (a long time?) for them to propagate.


----------



## nemodora (Apr 22, 2007)

Halibass: You said there's a SCAPE section in this forum? Where is it? I couldnt find it. 
(The official SCAPE trading forum is off limit for me right now till I pay my due  )



Halibass said:


> SCAPE would be a good local resource for you. Members can tell you which LFS in OC they prefer for both fish and plants. Since everybody is local it's easy to purchase/sell/trade plants as well. Check out the SCAPE section in this forum or http://socalaquascapers.com/forum/index.php .


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome to the APC, here's the SCAPE Forum on APC for your reference. It was under the Local Clubs section of the forum.

I think alot of the tanks that are packed full of plants are started with a fairly small amount. Just enough to cover the land. After a few weeks/months the plants fill in to give the tanks the full planted effect. So it's definitely possible to start off with a small number of plants and grow them out.

-John N.


----------



## nemodora (Apr 22, 2007)

John N. , I think these are your plants. I got the pics from the 'setup new tank' sticky.
Could you tell me what the names of those plants are? And if they're easy plants? 
I think I like to get those.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

1 looks like glosso
2 looks like stargrass
4 looks like hairgrass
5 looks like riccia
6 looks like blyxa japonica

lets let john now answer and see how I did on the ID quiz


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Pretty close Goalcreas! 4/6. Most of the plants are pretty easy to grow, I think the lighting factor determines whether or not they will succeed in your particular tank. Shoot for 2.0-3.0 watts per gallon (wpg), provide regular fertilization and some C02 and you're golden.

*1)* _*Glossostigma elatinoides*_ - easy/moderate, requires higher lighting 3.0 wpg, CO2 recommended
*2)* *Hemianthus micranthemoides* - easy, requires 2.0 wpg
*3)* *Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea'* - easy, requires 2.0 wpg
*4)* _*Eleocharis vivipara*_ - moderate, requires higher light, and CO2
*5)* _*Riccia fluitans*_ - easy, requires lots of light, 2.0+, some CO2 recommended
*6)* _*Blyxa japonica*_ - easy, requires 2.0+ wpg of lighting

APC's Plant Finder will have more detailed information on the above plant species.

-John N.


----------



## nemodora (Apr 22, 2007)

Great. Thanks.
Now I'll jus post my wanted ad and am good to go


----------



## nemodora (Apr 22, 2007)

Big thanks to John N. and Goalcreas for the starter packages.anda:


----------

